# Help!!Sorry (tmi) anyone had dark almost black spotting 11dp and gone on to BFP?



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,

I have not really had many symptoms aside from strong twinges on left and right from about 6dp3dt but yesterday and this morning now 12dp3dt I have dark almost black spotting but only when I go to the loo and wipe and strong AF pains. I am guessing it is all over but looking for a bit of hope. OTD is tomorrow. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

hi elfin this is the same for me except ive been having this since day 6 of 3dt its awful isnt it my tummy feels very heavy like af my otd is tomorrow too....  that they have dug deep enough and sill there for us all xx


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

*Otter* Thanks I am going mad trying to work out what might be happening and am now terrified of actual testing  Does that make sense?


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

sure does i keep hoping that my embryos are having a huge party and still buring deep causing me to bleed but in my heart i know its game over...although there are a few ladies who have had this and still bleeding it seems common in twins  who knows im enjoying my last day of pupo   x


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

for you too 
Glad to know I am not the only one


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

nah i think there is a lot of us at dome point like this you relax today and just keep rubbing that tummy  if nothing eles we just go a little   this time tomorrow the wait is over and we can plan the future with the out come wishing you lots of luck let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

Stuck at work so little chance of relaxing   Hey ho! That said I shall keep my tummy warm and hope that they are just having a party like you said.   That we get the results that we want. Sending you lots of luck   and will be thinking of you tomorrow too. Don't worry I will let you know the outcome   

Have blown you some bubbles


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Good luck girlies with ur otd,I see uve written about keepin ur tummy warm,just don't be usin hot baths,hot water bottle etc!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

*Jen* Thanks, I was warned about that. Just have a jumper over it as the office is not that warm and feel like the cramps ease a bit that way xx


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

Nope - was BFN


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

am sorry   for you xx


----------



## toffeegirl75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Elfin

MASSIVE HUGS TO YOU,I have followed your story as my OTD is Sunday but bloods on Monday.

Just wanted to post as I just feel for you   

Toffeegirl x x x


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

toffee does your clinic do bloods as routine? just i asked my clinic if they would do so this morning for me with me gettinga faint positive yet still bleeding and i just got told to do another test monday and we will go from there?


----------



## toffeegirl75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Other

Yes my clinic booked bloods day of blast transfer,You could always go to your Doctors and see if they do one for you or even go to A+E you never know.

Massive hugs to you and hope it all turns out ok x


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

hi toffee just been told to carry on with meds and retest monday i retested today  and still a very faint line but im bleeding very bad now so i dont hold much hope but i do have a frostie so i have a plan b how u doing x


----------



## toffeegirl75 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Hi Other*

Don't know if you ever watched the programme about IVF but there was a women who did a home test and she had a full bleed and her bloods come back possative,why don't you go to Doc's get them to do a blood just to settle your mind 100%

I am so shocked at how many clinic's that don't do bloods

MASSIVE  for you x x x


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

hi toffee i am going to have to do something my heart is breaking everytime i go to the toilet im going to phone the early unit at my local hospital if not ill have to wait until tomorrow argh thank you for your support x how you doing? x


----------



## toffeegirl75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Other

I did test this Morning as today is my OTD but it said not preg which I am not surprised as had lots of lower tummt pains.

Will have bloods done tomorrow just to give me final answer,then see what happens from there.

I do have 6AA frosties so I am sure we will have a go.

Big   all round x x


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

*Toffee* Here's to hoping that the nasty POAS are wrong   Be strong and take care of yourself whatever the outcome xx


----------



## toffeegirl75 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Elfin76* Sadly test was right as a hour after test AF showed her ugly head but at least I know,didn't need to have bloods done.How are you after your BFN?

Anyway nest chapter of my IVF story hopefully not to far away x x

*Othercop* Hope your feeling better and have sorted yourself out and you know what is happening MASSIVE  to you x x


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

*Toffee* I was very teary on Thursday which is not like me at all but did manage to keep it together at work. DH was being so lovely when we got home though which kind of made it worse so ended up using his shoulder as a hankie. Gave myself a bit of talking to and on Friday also had a chat to the nurse at the clinic which made me realise it is not all doom and gloom. So getting back to me, trying to lose the 1.5 stone that has somehow crept up on me and looking towards the future. How are you coping? 

*Otter* How are you getting on?


----------



## toffeegirl75 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Elfin*
I know this sounds mad but I am fine kind of know it didn't work form day 11 after blast transfer don't ask me how just did so I am fine.

Before I could have ISCI I went and had a gastric by-pass as I needed to lose so much weight to have a baby on NHS so have had a lot to deal with ih the pass year,I just look at it another chaper another day.

Who know's next time could be the one.

Massive  because I think we all need them after the rollercoaster of IVF

*Otter* How are you hun ?


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

hi ladies well see no further forward clinic wont do blood tests and test says poitive been to gps and they have said that i should have a scan end of this week beg of next just to see whats going on arrrgggh so i am currently preggas but heavy bleeding wheres the 2 weeks plus waiting big   xxx


----------



## LeLo (Dec 24, 2009)

dear all

i almost never post on here - just tend to read other people's posts when i am going crazy during 2ww but thought i would today. I have been trying to conceive for 5 years with unexplained infertility. I have had 6 ivf (4 fresh & 2 frozen). This was my 6th attempt (fresh). As usual all went well but got af 2-3 days before OTD. Hubby and I cried and started to accept that it wasn't for us but when i had my bloods done on OTD it was a BFP (50). I couldnt believe it as in 5 years i have never had a positive result. The nurse said it was prob a chem preg & booked me in for 2nd blood test today just to check it was going down. I didnt tell anyone and was so convinced it was a neg that i spent the weekend catching up on all of the cleaning that i stopped doing during the 2ww; hoovering the stairs the lot. Then when i went again today my hcg was higher (250). am flabbergasted. dont want to get too excited as worried now it may be ectopic as i bled quite heavily for almost 3 days and all of the symptoms i had been feeling during 2ww disappeared completely with arrival of af. just dont know what to think but thought that my story gives others in a similar position a bit of hope.

Good luck to all.


----------



## toffeegirl75 (Mar 5, 2012)

*LeLo* Oh Hun that is wonderful news Massive 

I bet you want to shout from a roof top and tell the whole world,oh I know I don't know you but I so want to give you a  it is fantastic.

I am so happy for you,just make sure you don't over do it,and keep taking the folic acid :O)

*Otter* oh hun, poor you hope your getting lots of hugs you must be in such a state I am  that everything works out well and when you have your scan you see what you want to see.

Please keep us informed,I know I am now waiting for my follow up but will still be on here to keep in touch with you Lucky ladies x x


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

*Lelo* Hope it all goes well my lovely  

*Otter* Hope you get some better result from your GPS soon.  That everything works out ok for you xx


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

what a nightmare ive had this week...monday went to drs they wouldnt see me just said bleeding is normal and if im having a miscarrage then there is nothing they can do so off home i was sent...no blood test no help and so upset, phoned darlinington up again dont worry its normal to bleed  
so on tuesday i woke to pain i cant discribe went to the toilet and i started to pass clots larger than my hand everytime i lay down i would get this pain i had to stand up and the clot would pass this went on all night as you can imagin i was upset and scared i phoned the 24hr line to be told this is normal ...because im bleeding the clots will form when im lying down and passing whn i stand up.
so by now im starting to feel like i am wasting everyones time whn i keep phoning up and getting very upset that noone is seeing me or investigating i kept telling everyone you may think its normal but i dont.
on wednesday im bleeding so heavy that i went through 6 packets of pads with in 6 hrs..i was still told this  can be normal woman bleed and the best advise would be to rest..your poas test is still positive blah blah blah...so when i demanded a blood test or just some help i was told a blood test is pointless until i stop bleeding as each time i bleed i could be passing the embryo but if it would make you happy ...so im so upset and phoned my mam to help(arent mams great) and she phoned them up too...got the same answer so my mam said that may be it is normal...so heres me thinking im crazy 
wednesday afternoon i was sick of it i was getting headaches sore throat and just didnt feel right...clininc told me dont worry...so i just ignored them and took myself of the a&e...how great were they they couldnt believe i had been bleeding for 14days and no one had examined me to see where i was bleeding from anyway they sent me to the early preg unit where i was there 4 8hrs  they did my bloods so they could get a baseline checked everything examined me and removed lots of clots and wiped me out!!! they said because of the amount of pessaries i was taken i wouldnt have stopped bleeding for a long time arrgh...they told me that im proberly going through a early miscarrage as my bloods werent that high but they have seen late developers they will tell more once i get second one done(friday)
they also expained that if i was still carrying that they may have to intervein as they couldnt let me bleed the amount i was..in a&e the triage nurse said bloods that way i said no this is my urine sample 
so im waiting for my result today to be honest i dont hold much hope i am ok with this as now i am panincing about my own health and just thankful i am getting treatment and hopefully will be able to know one way or the other as of today and can more forward.
i am very angry that my clinic hasnt done more i havenot even had a call of my nurse to ask if im ok ive been bleeding for 16 days now my test day was the 14th and they have not called me just left me to hang as far as im concerned...problem is i dont want any bad feelings as my frostie is there...but the early preg unit did say it was discusting an dthe ivf speciallist did ask who was treating me etc so i dont know what will happen ....so my positive look for today is my worst case i can have a hot bubble bath with a glass of wine and a dippy egg ...i will let you know as soon as i do...hope  your doing ok xx


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

*Otter* Bless you how awful this must have been for you. I cannot believe that the clinic or the GP wouldn't do anything to help you. Pleased that you are getting the help that you need now but angry that it took so long and you had to go to A&E before anything was done


----------



## toffeegirl75 (Mar 5, 2012)

*otter*

Thank God you went to A+E that is awful the way you have been treated. Thank god someone is helping you and lets hope the little one is still clinging on MASSIVE  to you.

Hoping you are ok

Toffeegirl


----------

